# I hate to do this ......



## OrchidWitch (May 13, 2003)

But, I think I will have to take Jake and Jennett back to the feed store where I purchased them. They were both adults when I purchased them, and I hopped they would tame down. However, such is not the case. Also, They are Runt pigeons, so they are the size of small chickens. They crap outside of their cage and just generally make a terrible mess. Keep in mind they are in my home office most of the time.

They shake with fear whenever I come close to the cage, and I think this has triggered the "runns" in both of them. I give up.

The two main reasons I HATE taking them back are; 1) they are now a mated pair and having been laying eggs, 2) I am concerned they will end up as "dog training equipment" for some local yahoo's bird dogs.

If I leave them outside, I am fearful that the neighbor's cats, or some other creature will kill them.

Should I post an adoption? or what?

OrchidWitch.

P.S. I think I might like to get a pair of small pigeons that already like people.

Am I a "bad" pigeon mom?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

My birds were like that at first, they went nuts flying around the room and bumping into the glass on the window.. I'm telling you that at that point I thought it was IMPOSSIBLE to ever tame these birds.

I didn't give up though and with a lot of trust from the birds they tamed up very nicely.
This is really NOT impossible.. I fear for the birds if they go back to the shop









You need to gently sit beside the cage and talk to them softly, it will help then slowly try putting your hand in and offering them some of their fav. treats like Raw peanuts, safflower or even unshelled sunflower seeds. (It takes months)
If they run to the back of the cage it's ok.. My birds did this too and would just freeze looking at my hand that was coming towards them with wide eyes.
Gently massage the crop area and then the head, try taking one by one out in your lap and giving them a massage, They will act stiff and scared at first but when you do it on their heads they will start to like it and relax, you will feel that and it will be easy to massage them..

It really works, you won't believe how tame mine are now and how wild they were when I first got them.. Please try.. 

Mary


----------



## OrchidWitch (May 13, 2003)

Thank you Mary, for responding to my message. I was just about at my wit's end earlier. The birds have managed to "crap" through the wire of their cage and onto the carpet. I have NO idea how to get rid of the smell ... I will keep trying.

Again thank you for replying. I was feeling really terrible, and when no one replyed, it only compounded the feelings.

Trying to be a better pigeon mom.
OrchidWitch


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

How big is the cage that you have them in? I have never known a pigeon poop through the wire and wondered whether it could be lack of space that caused it. With two pigeons in a cage there should be enough room for them both to stretch and excersice their wings.

Cynthia


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi,

I am sorry things are not going so well with your birds. Would you be able to lay out the newspaper in their cage so it goes up the sides a little bit? Or put a more permanent edge around to keep stuff in?

It's pretty dissppointing when they don't get tame, especially when you are being as kind and gentle as possible. I am going through the same thing with my rescued feral, Milly. She is still terrified of me, and I feel happy if I can pick her up without being bitten or wing slapped. She _does_ seem to enjoy being petted if I sit with her a while. And she seems interested in what the rest of the family is doing out in the living room, especially if Dill is out there with us. But she hasn't flown out to join us yet...

Nanci


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I agree that if their cage isn't big enoguh they will aim out the sides. 

It would be a good idea to make temporary walls as high as they poop. You can use card board. 

Good luck getting them to like you. It's not impossible, but takes time and patience. 

Julie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there, 

I also have runt pigeons myself and they are a bit different from other pigeons, but please don't give up on your birds. The shaking you mention is relatively common in all pigeons. It doesn't necessarily mean that they are scared. The smelly droppings might be a bacterial infection. Most pigeons will have big, smelly droppings just before or just after laying eggs but it's only temporary. The thing will runts is, they will "seem" tamer than other pigeons because they can't really fly away as easily. My birds aren't all that tame either but you can catch them a lot easier than a flying pigeon. They will get used to the idea that they can't get away easily from you. Please give it some more time to get things right with your birds. There aren't a lot of people who are interested in runts so if you give them back, they will most likely go to their deaths either because nobody will buy them or someone will, and not want them after some time. They will make good pets but you have to put time into them, like any bird. I'd be willing to help you more if you want. So please, think about your birds and try to love them for what they are. 

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## silverwing (Jul 19, 2003)

I would suggest that you place news papers on the sides of the cage to prevent the poop to fall on your carpet, or as the others said, replace the cage with a bigger one.

-hope things get better!

------------------
silverwing [Dagny]


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

You know, now that Brad mentioned it, I remembered that my pigeon, Dill, shakes when he first sees me. I _know_ he isn't afraid of me. It's just a thing they do.


----------



## pverde9901 (Feb 18, 2003)

Sometimes my overyly tame pigeon sits on my head and poops - yes a globual down my cheek or mates on my hand. Try not to look your gift horses in the beak and give it some time. Jerry does the shaking thing too but just talking to him gets him to chill out. Try not to take their fear personally. Give yourself a break and just enjoy them. They'll come around; sometimes making friends/trusting takes more time for some creatures.

pam

------------------


----------



## Julie B (Jul 23, 2003)

Mary did u ever think maybe these birds were not ment to be pets? its possible to release when there properly ready to be , it sounds like maybe they were caugt and put into this pet store for sale without there concent? I wonder if that is so?
I dont know how to rehabilitate birds to return to the wild but im quite sure there is someone out there who does.
Do you think its possible to release them?it may be worth checking into. just a sugestion.(I wonder?) good luck Mary. I hope the birds find happiness where ever they end up. also sometime it just takes time when i rescued one of my pigeons (who is looking for a roof top home) she didnt take to me to well either but with time and patients she is comming along great and is ready for adoption for some lucky bird lover.
I hope to find a home for her soon and I hope u find a place for your 2 birds also.I have 2 pigeons , one who will always be with me because of a bad leg that will never heal and one who needs more than I can give so she is up for adoption free of charge to a great home...
Good luck Mary
Julie


> Originally posted by maryco:
> *Hello,
> 
> My birds were like that at first, they went nuts flying around the room and bumping into the glass on the window.. I'm telling you that at that point I thought it was IMPOSSIBLE to ever tame these birds.
> ...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't think runts would survive in the wild! 

Cynthia


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

My birds are ok, one is a racing pigeon who was lost and she needed a home.. The other bird was a feral with one leg and the other good leg didn't look that good so he needed help, they are both fine now and are very very happy (I treat them like kings and queens, they get everything they want)

I wouldn't dream of releasing them!


Mary


----------



## OrchidWitch (May 13, 2003)

Thank you to every one who has replied here and to my direct email account. I have purchased the materials to makd their outside cage. Hopefully, it will be completed this weekend. It will be a 6 foot cube with a door. I find that I can not part with them. Jennett has lain another egg, and they both take turns sitting on it. Who knows, maybe it will hatch.

Thanks again for all your input.

OrchidWitch


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so glad! Best of luck,

Cynthia


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

_Please_ make very sure it is raccoon/squirrel/possum/snake/fox/weasel/etc. proof. Don't forget predators can reach through wire and pull your birds out. I would suggest a secure enclosed area for night. 

Good luck!!
Nanci


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello, 

If the egg hatches you can tame the little one and he will be a wonderful friend I'm sure!

Mary


----------



## OrchidWitch (May 13, 2003)

That is what I am hoping for. In the future I may add other types of pigeons or other kinds of birds. However, for now, it will be just Jake and Jennett.

As to the security of the cage ...
it will be constructed with 2x4's with a chicken wire on BOTH sides of the beams. Their 'house' for the night will be the cagy they are now living in. I will put it up off of the ground. With a completely enclosed, double wall cage with water proof roof, they should be just fine.

I will try to keep you all posted.

OrchidWitch


----------



## RollerMan64 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello, I had 1 inch chicken wire on the inside and the out side, and still the Raccoon got through , Now I have replaced it with 1/4 in Weld wire ,I also crawled
under my lofts and nailed 1/4 inch weld
wire to the floor rails to keep out mice,rats, snakes etc.......Also make sure that you do not put perches near the wire as long as there is no perches near the wire ,
Hawks ,Owls and Raccons cant reach them, Make sure the perches are against a soild wall.......................RollerMan


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

RollerMan is right, chicken wire just isn't narrow enough or tight enough. Even rats can chew through with ease. Save yourself a lot of heartache by making it as secure as you possibly can from the outset.

Cynthia


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

I'm not familiar with runt pigeons, but just a side thought: I don't know how long you've had your birds, but I adopted a feral rock dove and it took no less than a year to tame him down. But now he is a total sap. It's hard not to take it personally when it goes slow, but if you can get them tamed it is so rewarding.

Good luck!


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

I agree. the 1/4"wire mesh is the only way to go. ANd snakes can get through chicken wire, and like mentioned, it is not strong enough and can be pulled down or bit through. Harware cloth, wire mesh...look for those names. Good luck!!

[This message has been edited by ddpowell (edited July 27, 2003).]


----------

